# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Smart infrastructure, Siemens AG, Berlin and Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Siemens AG

siemens.com/smartinfrastructure

Member of the Managing Board of Siemens AG and CEO Smart Infrastructure at Siemens - Matthias Rebellius

----------


## Airicist

Article "Siemens Spins Off Struggling Gas And Power In Smart Digital Shift"

by Reuters
May 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Smart infrastructure from Siemens: Creating environments that care

Published on May 31, 2019




> The world needs a new way of thinking about infrastructure – one that reflects the needs and attitudes of today’s society.

----------


## Airicist

Siemens Smart Infrastructure CEO addresses Qatar Economic Forum

Jun 22, 2021




> Jun.22 -- Matthias Rebellius, Member of the Managing Board, Siemens AG; CEO, Siemens Smart Infrastructure speaks at the Qatar Economic Forum, powered by Bloomberg.

----------

